# Photoshop 6



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

A friend has a copy of PS 6 she is willing to give me, is this legal? Will it run on Win 7 64?

I searched but find conflicting answers. Thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

is the "copy" an original copy with "key" and are you able to register yourself as the owner / user ?? If the answer is "Yes" then you can use it legally 

as for win 7 if it won't run as 64 bit you should be able to install it / run it as a 32 bit application ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I don't have it yet. I have always used freeware or bought my own software, so this is unfamiliar territory for me.
To clarify, I should be able to type me as the owner and install the key with no errors so long as it is not installed on her comp? 

Thanks!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Strictly speaking, you never 'own' the software. When you 'buy' it, what you are in fact purchasing is a licence to use the software. The software itself remains the property of the property intellectual rights owner. EG: Adobe.

Again strictly speaking, the licence usually only allows for one copy to be placed on one machine and if you have several machines, you should purchase a separate licence for each machine. This is starting to change, some authors are now permitting installations on several machines as long as it is not used commercially. IE: for the family at home.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I just wanted to make sure everything was legit, don't want to get into trouble.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Check you PMs Dori


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Done.


----------

